

The Imitation Game Cryptography Competition - jgrahamc
http://www.maths.manchester.ac.uk/cryptography_competition_the_imitation_game

======
m-app
The math symbol one is really challenging... I did throw together a small
bruteforcing script for the Enigma code:

[https://gist.github.com/michielappelman/90cd7267781e8e67511d](https://gist.github.com/michielappelman/90cd7267781e8e67511d)

Happy puzzling!

~~~
jgrahamc
No! :-)

Don't brute force it. It's breakable by thought alone using an Enigma
emulator. All you need is a Herivel Tip.

Did you break part 2? Part 1 is trivial.

